# Ash red



## LouisAnna23 (May 4, 2014)

Hello 

Very excited to find this forum on genetics 

I saw a bird at a show this weekend which I thought was recessive red.
But now I think it was ash red?

Is it possible for an ash red bird to be very very dark red, brick red? Same colour from head, neck and shield.

the bird had a white tail to I couldn't see the tail band.

His flights were all grey/beige
and he had a lot of dark black spots, that is why I thought maybe he is ash red with blue after all.

Suggestions?


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

If it had flights that faded to gray, it is an ash red. A T-Pattern ash red with bronze factors or carrying recessive red can be a dark brick red color all over. If it is showing black flecks it is a cock bird carrying blue.

Some times a T-pattern spread ash can be very dark ash too, but those birds don't usually have the dark brick red look. The spread ash T-pattern birds are sometimes called mahogany or dun by some of the older breeders.


----------



## LouisAnna23 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

or some call it Red Velvet when they are very dark t-check.


----------

